# menu.lst

## jeff.buzzell

can anyone tell me what my menu.lst should look like for scsi emulation on my 2 cdroms.

hdc is my cdrw and hdd is my regular cd

i dont mind using scsi-emulation on both.  from what I have read, I dont want to bother with ide and scsi in my kernel...I have scsi emulation now.

also, what should the cd entries in my devfs.conf look like 

thanks

jeff

----------

## dufnutz

add hdc=scsi and hdd=scsi to the kernel line in menu.lst

----------

## squanto

You shouldn't have to modify anything in anything other than your kernel config and your menu.lst.  I would leave devfs stuff alone, it works better that way   :Laughing: 

I use hdc=ide-scsi and hdd=ide-scsi  in mine, and it works as well.

Andrew

----------

## dufnutz

 *squanto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I use hdc=ide-scsi and hdd=ide-scsi  in mine, and it works as well.
> 
> Andrew

 

whats the difference between hdd=ide-scsi and hdd=scsi   ?

----------

## rommel

nothing both will pass the same option , i am wondering why he would want to use scsi for your ide cdrom though...seems kinda sensless...i think you might want to use ide incase you need to tweak the drives performance using hdparm

----------

## Zu`

 *rommel wrote:*   

> nothing both will pass the same option , i am wondering why he would want to use scsi for your ide cdrom though...seems kinda sensless...i think you might want to use ide incase you need to tweak the drives performance using hdparm

 

Sometimes one may need SCSI emulation on both drives because the burning software only recognizes SCSI emulated drives (xcdroast IIRC). 

While burning an exact copy of a CD "on-the-fly", one device has to be used to read data and the other to write data.

----------

## squanto

 *Zu` wrote:*   

>  *rommel wrote:*   nothing both will pass the same option , i am wondering why he would want to use scsi for your ide cdrom though...seems kinda sensless...i think you might want to use ide incase you need to tweak the drives performance using hdparm 
> 
> Sometimes one may need SCSI emulation on both drives because the burning software only recognizes SCSI emulated drives (xcdroast IIRC). 
> 
> While burning an exact copy of a CD "on-the-fly", one device has to be used to read data and the other to write data.

 

yes. I use xcdroast for cd to cd.  It works well.

Also, I get sustained transfer rates of about 34x from my 56x drive when reading a 650MB file from cd to HD, and use no processor cycles, so my setup works great for me.

Andrew

----------

## rommel

i got ya...i always write the file or image to disk then to the burner...old habit i guess.

----------

## nE0

 *squanto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yes. I use xcdroast for cd to cd.  It works well.
> 
> Also, I get sustained transfer rates of about 34x from my 56x drive when reading a 650MB file from cd to HD, and use no processor cycles, so my setup works great for me.
> ...

 

Well, you're system may work great, but:

If you're emulating SCSI, your processor will do the emulation, so what you're saying makes no sense.

True, scsi-emulation does not always affect performance, I can play DVD from a ATAPI DVD player, emulated as SCSI

Works great. CD 2 CD is done within 4 minutes with xcdroast

----------

## squanto

Well seeing as I have a little cpu monitor in my gnome panel, and when copying the install file for RTCW from cd to my hd, it is 650MB, my cpu monitor didn't budge from 0%, I can try again and monitor with top and see, but I don't think it will change much.

I was only getting like 6.5 or 7MB /sec, its not like I am emulating a raid array of ide disks. Although that is pretty good performance from a cdrom drive.

Although you may be correct in saying that my cpu will do the emulation, I didn't notice it, 1600+XP athlon with 512MB ram.

Andrew

sorry to get off topic  :Embarassed: 

----------

